# What Do You Collect?



## pippy1994 (Mar 8, 2015)

When I was younger I used to collect Micropets, up until they no longer stocked them in stores. You can still buy them online on Ebay but I am yet to get any more. I have 17 in total, a few of them don't work properly because I used to watch them roll down the stairs... a bit careless. XD But they all still look great, I don't plan on ever selling them.



I also collect Coke labels, only to use the codes on them to earn Rewards. When I get a certain amount I purchase a gift voucher with my points. I find myself ripping the labels off bottles that I find lying around. When I see them at work I wait until no one is watching, then I snatch them. I discard them after I've used the code of course.

Tell me what you like to collect. :3


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect Pokemon figures. Back in 1998 they started making them from the brand tomy. I have well over 170 figures. They are about 2" tall. I have figures from all 6 generations. So from when they started in 98' till today 2k15. I mostly have figures from the 1st and 2nd gens as I'm trying to complete those 1st.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

Disappointed looks.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 8, 2015)

Amiibos xD


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 8, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> I collect Pokemon figures. Back in 1998 they started making them from the brand tomy. I have well over 170 figures. They are about 2" tall. I have figures from all 6 generations. So from when they started in 98' till today 2k15. I mostly have figures from the 1st and 2nd gens as I'm trying to complete those 1st.



Oh, I think my friend had a few of them. I used to have a few Pok?mon key chains, they're stored away somewhere. TOMY is the same brand that made my Micropets. :3


----------



## penguins (Mar 8, 2015)

souls


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Bad habits.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And animal crossing figurines tbh


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2015)

i still collect nothing


----------



## Heyden (Mar 8, 2015)

amiibo I guess? stuck on 9 because Australia sells like none


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect music. I wouldnt be suprised if I have 400-430 albums considering that the last time I counted I was roughly at 380


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 8, 2015)

i use to obsessively collect anything penguin related when i was really little... now i don't collect anything except for human souls


----------



## Yuni (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect too many things, but I'm more about quality rather than quantity. 

I have around 30~ or so anime figures and plan on stopping this year/ last purchase was August last year. 

Artbooks/Illustration doujinshi. 

Music: doujin ongaku, jpop/rock, vgm, indies. 

Sylvanian families. 

Cute stationary/stickers. 

... I hoard things :'(


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 8, 2015)

I used to collect practically everything collectible when I was younger such as Pok?mon cards, Yu-Gi-Oh! cards & many other things.

Now, I occasionally collect Pok?mon cards if I have any spare money. My collection is extremely tiny right now as I think my mum threw out all the Pok?mon cards that I had yeeeeears ago, but I'm sure if I continue, I'll be able to get a decent sized collection again.


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 8, 2015)

I used to collect Pok?mon cards and Beanie Babies when I was younger. I don't collect anything any more though.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 8, 2015)

I used to collect micro pets! I think I still have a couple lying around! I only had the newer ones though, that came with a little ball.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 8, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> I used to collect micro pets! I think I still have a couple lying around! I only had the newer ones though, that came with a little ball.


Mine were from the first few series. They had ones that came with a ball? o:


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 8, 2015)

The only thing I actively collect are gemstones. I've been buying them off and on for 20 years.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 8, 2015)

I knit, so I have an ever-growing yarn stash; never know when you'll find a use for that amazing skein. 

Books. I am in the process of turning a room into a dedicated library. And we won't get into how many other books I have on my Kindle.

Comics. Mostly series I read when I was younger. The only current series I collect now are the _Afterlife With Archie_ and _The Chilling Adventures of Sabrina_.

Vintage paper dolls. Most of them are reproductions, and the artwork is really pretty. I did find a near mint copy of a 1944 Raggedy Ann book, though. Had to snag that because I still have my Raggedy Ann doll from when I was a baby and the books my parents/family bought me when I was a wee one, as well.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 8, 2015)

Collector Barbie Dolls. I don't anymore. Unless they decide to add to the line I have a complete collection of. Some my Little Pony. Some Littlest Pet shop G2's only. These collections are daughters mostly. But I like them to. Littlest Pet Shop Blythe Dolls. I am only missing 3 of the complete collection ): 

A strange one is I collect Walmart Gift Cards. I have about 300 of them. I have bought a few off of Ebay because they are hard to find here but yeah. 

I also collect these Porcelain Dolls that I remember selling through a school program in the early 1980's. I found a couple in a box but they are really hard to hunt down. I am missing one from the set. I think that collection is special to me because I remember my grandmother bought 2 of them from me and she always had them on display. I never knew what happened to them after my grandmother passed away.  The one that I am missing is the other one that she had so I am really trying to find it. Its not on Ebay T_T

I also collect certain series of books. If there is more than one of a series I like to have them to be able to read them at a later time.


----------



## Irarina (Mar 8, 2015)

*Sailor Moon merchandises.* Usually I bought the usable items like plates, spoons, pens, bags and etc. 
Here is the pic of the set that I have. Not my image but yeah I have a set of spoons + forks  + plates just like this.





Aiming to buy the perfume now but it's quite pricey ^_^; actually because the bottle is pretty only. Lol




I better don't show the picture of the pens. Urghh... so pretty! I want to collect them all!


----------



## Tao (Mar 8, 2015)

- Stitch stuff (as in, the guy in my sig).
I only get it on a 'quality' basis though, I won't buy literally any old trash just because it has his face on it (well...I will, but not if it's an inconvenience to me or is unreasonably priced). A lot of the stuff I have is limited or discontinued stuff from the Disney store (I always go in when I'm near one to look for more Stitch) though I'm not limited to official stuff. I'll buy just about anything as long as it's quality (like my Stitch onesie or the Stitch phone charm on my 3DS).


- Guitar picks.
I but ones with nice designs on them. I don't use them for playing though, partly because I don't want to ruin them, partly because the picks with nice designs tend to be terrible to actually use.


- Yoshi stuff.
It's a relatively small collection but it's there regardless. This tends to be purchases that I see in stores with no real online purchases (my Yoshi plush from Club Nintendo being the exception) which pretty much explains why it's small (real stores don't stock cool things).


Everything else I 'collect' is pretty much the 'usual stuff'. Figures, Disney Infinity/Amiibo, CD's, Games, DVD's etc. etc. They're not really specific enough to mention more than that.


----------



## Pearls (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect Pokemon cards. I haven't bought them in ages though... I mostly have gen 2-5 cards because my friend once gave me a huge deck of them, which makes up most of my collection. I want to collect Ace Attorney merch, but it's kinda pricey


----------



## CorgiKnight (Mar 8, 2015)

I used to collect Pokemon cards when I was younger. But now I collect Stitch (Disney) merchandise and snowglobes. C:


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 8, 2015)

Swords (real and wooden), anime figures, video game props, Sonic collectibles, and video games.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 8, 2015)

Ooh Micropets ! I remember I had a grey cat, and my sister had a dalmatian ;u; They were so cute.

I have quite a collection of DVDs and Blu-Rays (around 250) that I intend to enlarge even more.

But I also love figures. I have around 40 that I really like from the various movies, TV shows and comics (a few from mangas) I am a fan of. I do the same with plushes, but I have less plushes than I have figures. I sort of collect Funko's Pop! figures but I "only" have 16 and don't plan on getting more than maybe 25, 30 (which would already be a lot).

What I do want to do is start a collection of Robin/Red Robin/Nightwing (from DC comics) merchandise. Would like to do the same with _South Park_ and _Adventure Time_. I would also like to collect more Gloomy Bears plushes.

But then again. DVDs and Blu-Rays are my priority.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect lego, amiibo, and anime/videogame merchandise


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect the tears of straight white cis men who claim they're oppressed somehow.

And Funko Pop vinyls.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I collect the tears of straight white cis men who claim they're oppressed somehow.
> 
> And Funko Pop vinyls.



Pop vinyls are great. I have merle and daryl dixon, jesse pinkman, and nightwing 

 cant say im cool with the other, but to each their own.


----------



## fairyring (Mar 8, 2015)

ball jointed dolls :3 i have three and i'm hoping to get more!







this is bell, my newest one.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 8, 2015)

sunshinetea said:


> ball jointed dolls :3 i have three and i'm hoping to get more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one's really cute! Good luck with your collection n_n


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 8, 2015)

music counts i hope.
i have over 300 vinyl records and over 150 physical cds, as well as around 3000 songs in my itunes library, most of it payed for, i only download when the music isn't for sale. it's a huge collection but it's all collective and it seems super expensive but i've been collecting for so long that it really hasn't been. also- out of the 300 records i have, i only regularly use about 15 of them, a lot of them are vintage that i've picked up regardless of the music on them.

and other collections i have are audrey hepburn merchandise, films, books and seashells.


----------



## Na Hee (Mar 8, 2015)

I used to collect little cute erasers when I was young. And Winnie The Pooh charms that you could buy for 2$ in machines. My brother and I were the one who started this trend in primary school. Everybody bought some, and some had A LOT, more than 50 (so 100$ worth) This was incredible.

Now I'm collecting kpop albums and the photocards that come with it. I have 57 of them.
I'm also collecting giraffes. I love giraffes. I have a onesie and a couple of plushie, and my grandmother gave me her antique giraffe. I have 9 giraffe related things in my room.
Yeah. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a ton of pig related items. They're all in a box in my basement.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect minerals and crystals. I've always been fascinated with geography.

c;


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 8, 2015)

souls of the young and innocent

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> I collect minerals and crystals. I've always been fascinated with geography.
> 
> c;


----------



## Saylor (Mar 8, 2015)

It wasn't really intentional but I've collected a ton of books! I'm beginning to run out of room for all of them. I also have lots of films and nautical things, especially seashells.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

Vinyl records, PS Vita game LE's, figures/figurines


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 8, 2015)

Anything Pokemon and anime related really 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I also collect these little voodoo doll things you can get for 25 cents in little machines, there aren't like you know "voodoo" voodoo dolls but they are cute little animal themed ones


----------



## Miss Vanian (Mar 8, 2015)

cameras


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a collection of old schoolbooks and exercise books. And every anime/manga/games thingy I get.

Does trash and dirty cloth gathering also count as collecting? '-'


----------



## ibelleS (Mar 8, 2015)

Fabric
Vintage toys and cameras
Office supplies


----------



## peachtown (Mar 8, 2015)

Love to collect books


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect pins and badges.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 8, 2015)

I collect different things depending on where I am in my life, I guess. When I had more disposable income, it was perfume and bath/body products. When the budget dwindled, it was nail polish. Now that the budget's been all but eliminated (loool) the only thing I really "collect" is video games, since those can be traded in or sold and then new ones bought with the funds from the old...

I have a very small collection of jewelry. Cheap jewelry, like each piece being $25 or under, because I'm just not into all the mass-produced jewelry store stuff; I like it to have personality and also to be affordable in case it gets lost or broken. Any time someone asks me what I want for a gift-giving occasion I say "something I can wear" (you could get me a 50-cent ring from one of those little toy machines for all I care) because being able to keep it on my person and look at it or touch it throughout the day kind of reminds me that I have people who love me enough to put thought into whatever they ended up picking out instead of just grabbing me some generic thing because they felt "obligated" - if any of that makes sense.

I'm TRYING to collect Chase'm Puffballs for my cat, but they mysteriously went out of stock on amazon and then tripled in price recently despite still not being available, so... /shrug


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't have the money to collect anything. I guess the only thing I have an extensive amount of would be songs...If that even counts...Lyrics? I have a lot of those memorized...Blah...money...collecting...i can't.


----------



## okaimii (Mar 8, 2015)

This is, like, super odd but... I have this weird obsession with lip balm. I only have around... maybe 8 different ones the moment. But if I could buy more, I definitely would. Weird, huh?


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 8, 2015)

I love...coffee mugs/tumblers, notebooks/planners and all stationery items pretty much...!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 9, 2015)

Disney snow globes, pop up books, vintage books, dollhouse miniatures, and apparently new leaf games, because I now have 5 copies. Oh, and box tops for education, I just can't throw them away. I take a ton of them to the elementary schools once a year.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, there was a  scanner of some sort and it would  'see' the ball and try to push it along!


----------



## Dead Master (Mar 9, 2015)

Manga books irl and badges on IMVU xD


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Mar 9, 2015)

Cool looking coins, some even have different colours on them :0 it helps because I work register for my dads shop ^v^


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 9, 2015)

I collect anime merchandise that I like. c: I have so many outfits and stuff I want.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 9, 2015)

I collect Godzilla merchandise (mainly figures, all monsters), and MST3K box sets. Didn't really start out collecting them, but I have amassed so many it's just kind of worked out that way.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 9, 2015)

Salt and pepper shakers. I started when my grandmother passed away and I was given back a set of ceramic elephant shakers I had given her years before for her own collection (of elephants, not s&p shakers). I have many interesting sets but they are my favourites, they remind me of her elephant room.

I also consider my books and video games somewhat of a collection, because I'm pretty particular about finding all in a series, all complete, etc.


----------



## goey0614 (Mar 13, 2015)

Books, candy tin and some building toys.


----------



## lovejoy100804 (Mar 13, 2015)

I was VERY into collecting Pokemon cards. I need a new thing now. I sort of collect jewellery, books, CDs and DVDs but no collectors items at the moment, exactly.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

I also collect souverniers from random countries xP ive been to 10+ countries and I have over 100 keychains and such from other countries oops


----------



## Imbri (Mar 13, 2015)

I completely forgot to mention that I also collect Dooney & Bourke bags, as well. I have 10 so far, in various colors. I think my favorites are my red patent leather satchel and my ivy green Florentine leather one. It's _so_ soft! I've been on the hunt for a black one that I like, because you always need a black bag, and maybe a light blue or cream color, so I don't feel I my pink one is the only "spring" or "summer" bag.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 13, 2015)

Beanie boo stuffed animals and inappropriate pictures.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 13, 2015)

I collect dragon models and ornaments. I'd post a pic, but... I don't have any. Sorry.


----------



## joslyn.png (Mar 13, 2015)

i have a collection of 150 bouncy balls. like from the machines at grocery stores and whatnot.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 13, 2015)

*I collect games.

2000+ physical games and 1800+ digital games.*


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 13, 2015)

I collect lego, amiibo, and several bladed weapons


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 13, 2015)

Comic books. I started with Moon Knight then went: Gambit, West Coast Avengers, and most recently Suicide Squad. I'm peeking into the vastness of Batman, X-Men, Avengers, and Teen Titans but that's a TON of comics to collect.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 13, 2015)

Like most people I used to collect Pok?mon cards, and I went through a short lived comic book phase. (I still love comics but they're just too expensive in the long run.) I have around 30 Sega Megadrive games from when that was a thing, and I'm thinking of collecting more of those. But right now I'm not currently collecting anything.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 13, 2015)

I used to collect Lady GaGa stuff. I have odd rare bits and bobs of her memorabilia. I wish I could have kept up with it.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 13, 2015)

I collect Lalaloopsy dolls and Pokemon cards. haven't gotten any cards in at least 2 years, though.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 13, 2015)

Nightmare before Christmas anything. My husband collects pez. And we both collect magic the gathering trading cards, although the we haven't bought any in a while.


----------



## jobby47 (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't really collect anything.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2015)

Tolkien books hah. I have a little collection going on the top shelf of my bookcase. Probably have 10 or so different ones. My favourites are the 1974 Allen & Unwin editions of LotR that were my mum's.


----------



## TofuIdol (Mar 14, 2015)

I started collecting things at a young age and it apparently were rocks. I still don't understand what I wanted with cool rocks I'd find in the woods or in my yard but then it moved to Yugioh cards. Though now a days I'm collecting either Video games or merchandise to fandoms that I'm currently in.


----------



## Ruru (Mar 14, 2015)

Anything with Cats, Mushrooms, or cactus on it.
Stickers from stores (like name brand ones).
Tiny Bottles.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

I used to collect Skylanders til they made them in numbers too much for my poor wallet 
I have about 37 I guess


----------



## a potato (Mar 14, 2015)

I sorta collect stuff from ACNL, general Disney, The Nightmare Before Christmas, general Nintendo, and Pokemon.


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 14, 2015)

I collect collectibles. But really it's mostly Pokemon cards, plushies and figures. I wish I had some cool Nightmare Before Christmas stuff.


----------



## inkling (Mar 14, 2015)

interesting vintage clothing that i don't actually wear, BOOKS (i have a lot and many different kinds that fill my bookshelves), other kinds of random vintage things,  video games and consoles, computer and electronic crap


----------



## epona (Mar 14, 2015)

perfume bottles and stickers
i must have about 50 full sticker albums in my bedroom, i was obsessed when i was younger and still can't resist buying a good pack of stickers if i see one in like urban outfitters or something
my ceiling/laptop/cello case are absolutely covered in stickers haha


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 15, 2015)

Souls


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

I collect videogames, anime dvds, and manga books.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 15, 2015)

Minecraft merchandise and stationery, mostly.


----------



## tinytaylor (Mar 15, 2015)

i'm not really a collector but i guess i have a snazzy collection of nail polish and various conditioners.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

tinytaylor said:


> i'm not really a collector but i guess i have a snazzy collection of nail polish and various conditioners.



/sidles up to you

...let's talk about nail polish tho for real


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 15, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> /sidles up to you
> 
> ...let's talk about nail polish tho for real



GO HERE: {x}


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 15, 2015)

Bottle pops, those things you use to open soda cans.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2015)

Stuffed animals


----------



## Leela (Mar 15, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Stuffed animals





tinytaylor said:


> i'm not really a collector but i guess i have a snazzy collection of nail polish and various conditioners.



I collect all these things ^^ I also collect foreign money, but nothing worth more than ?5 of each currency. I don't want to have too much money that I can't use.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

I used to collect rocks that I thought were pretty, but now I'm starting to collect figurines of the games that I like to play.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 17, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Beanie boo stuffed animals and inappropriate pictures.



A friend of mine just sent me a couple of Beanie Boo plushies, along with Meekins. The Boos are adorable.


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

I collect cute stationery ;u;

...it's a serious problem.
I can't have enough ahhH


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

I collect all the things. Literally, it's a sickness. I am a borderline hoarder. My main collections right now are giraffes, old cameras, Monster High dolls, Funko Pops, and dead things! I also collect art supplies(it's more of a hoard right now), I collect antique photos of girls in white dresses, shoes, make-up, nail polish(I hardly use nail polish or make-up... but I need to buy it?) TIGHTS, hobbies, cut hair in pony tails (I only have a select few bunches and most of them are mine, one is from a guy I went to HS with...), art, tattoos, ROCKS(oldest collection and biggest and fastest growing), bugs... I know there are plenty more but that is all I can think of on the spot. Sorry if these creep people out, but I am weirdo. <3


----------

